# Bowtechs



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

if your a proud own and want to show your Bowtech off i'd be more than glad to look at em. here's mine
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=684937&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1260941390


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## allegrofuzzy (Nov 18, 2006)

*Here's Mine*

2005 Independence:










101st Airborne:










2008 Commander:










2007 Guardian:










2007 Allegiance:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

allegrofuzzy said:


> 2005 Independence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bows! keep em coming everyone


----------



## shsubowhunter (Nov 3, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## kevl (Sep 1, 2009)

my 08 guardian i got for christmas from my wife and kids. just added a octane tripwire rest now trying to find a octane stab. in mossy oak brush


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

2007 smoke chrome commander......


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice bows, lets keep em coming


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

2008 Commander


----------



## onebadmutt (Feb 12, 2007)

08 commander


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

i like what i see, keep em coming :darkbeer:


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

2007 Guardian


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

shsubowhunter said:


> here's mine


I bet I'm not the only one curious about the grip on your bow. If you don't mind I'd like to know more about it. Sweet lookin bow by the way.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Switched arrows to Maximas after the pic.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

all are some great looking rigs, keep em coming :darkbeer:


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

shsubowhunter said:


> here's mine


I AM DROOLING HERE! (green with envy also)


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

onebadmutt said:


> 08 commander


Factory of aftermarket job on the riser?

Really like the looks of that VERY matte riser.


----------



## onebadmutt (Feb 12, 2007)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Factory of aftermarket job on the riser?
> 
> Really like the looks of that VERY matte riser.


Factory invelvet finish


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

heres my 08 guardian...tuned my self ...she's a sweet shooting machine


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

awsome bows, anymore?


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Here's mine.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

*08*

still workin on her.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice rigs, hunter or competition bows, they all are great! :darkbeer: i would post my buddy's guardian on here but don't have a pic but they're all great looking bows and i just love to see other peoples bows and set ups, keep em coming :darkbeer:


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

My '09 Captain...nothing fancy, just set up to hunt. (see album)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=4597


----------



## shsubowhunter (Nov 3, 2009)

got the grip from BOB Lambeth.....


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice bows you all have, i like em all


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

My 06 Old Glory!


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

shsubowhunter said:


> got the grip from BOB Lambeth.....


Thanks, I think I'm gonna order one from him for my 340.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice bows, keep em coming :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

any more bowtech's?


----------



## kevl (Sep 1, 2009)

i know id like to see more.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Bowman100 knows whats up.....we both the Generals:shade:


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

Smooth and fast......


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

Waknstak6 said:


> Bowman100 knows whats up.....we both the Generals:shade:
> View attachment 691632


:shade: yes we are


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore pics of bowtechs


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone? at all?


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

my 09 airraid but hase a impact slider sight and a ripcord rest and side plate grip. would have to say this bow filled the empty spot in my heart since i sold my tribute


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice looking air raid you have, i love the way all them bowtech's look


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

heres some pics of my new brigadier i just bought. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1087127


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

i see you finally got your brigadier set up mathewskiller....nice:thumbs_up


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> i see you finally got your brigadier set up mathewskiller....nice:thumbs_up


thats what the guy i bought it off of had on it. mine has different stuff


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

oh ok, i like that firestorm green, it's a nice looking bow


----------



## Neuromancer (Jun 15, 2009)

*2009 Sentinel*

Here is mine:


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my SWAT sorry the pics are so bad, its my cell phone camera and all I've got for now.:embara:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

My 07 Connie and its 08 replacement.


----------



## the_fish (May 25, 2009)

'08 Guardian. All dressed up with Octane accessories.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Here’s my 2006 Constitution she been put them do since the day I bought it. I just picked up another 2008 Constitution.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice bows, if we got more, we'd like to see em


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone? anymore? :darkbeer:


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's mine, 09 82nd Airborne Max 4 and 09 82nd Airborne HWG


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

i like :teeth:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore bowtech guys?


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't have my Admiral anymore, but here was my Admiral and TomKat, both very good bows....


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

Drifter0678 said:


> I don't have my Admiral anymore, but here was my Admiral and TomKat, both very good bows....


sorry to hear but looks like you have some nice bows still


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

07 Tribute







08 Allegiance







09 Air Raid







09 Captain ( shoot through conversion )







09 82nd Airborne


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice, like em all, and yes


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore sweet looking rigs?


----------



## kenf (Nov 20, 2007)

*82nd Airborne(2008) X3*

Black-out, Max-4, and just bought another in Cottonwood no pics of the new one yet...


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> sorry to hear but looks like you have some nice bows still


Yes, I'm very lucky to have a good job and to be able to play and buy the bows I really want during these hard times!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

cool bows, keep em coming guys, i know theres more waiting to be discovered


----------



## cardiac320 (Mar 31, 2009)

*My new toy!*

06 Chrome Constitution


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice conny


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

07 Guardian 







08 General







08 Allegiance







09 Captain


----------



## roadogg (Jan 1, 2008)

07 tribute, black invelvet , buck nasty strings and cables, git-a-grip side plates, pos string stop, fuse sidekick, qad pro, goldtip pros, spot-hogg hoggit, alpine soft lock quiver


----------



## tpatrickm (Mar 10, 2007)

my 07 guardian


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is my 08 Guardian Testarossa A/T!!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

rickd300mag i like the way you have your general set up.....nice bows guys, lets keep em coming :darkbeer:


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> rickd300mag i like the way you have your general set up.....nice bows guys, lets keep em coming :darkbeer:


Thanx . Best shooter I have.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Cariss said:


> Here is my 08 Guardian Testarossa A/T!!


Nice *** bow buddy!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

yw, my general is by far the best shooter i have had and a big upgrade from my last bow which was a Reflex Ridgeline 32, the general is much lighter, quieter, faster, less hand shock, and is dead in hand...love it


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

roadogg said:


> 07 tribute, black invelvet , buck nasty strings and cables, git-a-grip side plates, pos string stop, fuse sidekick, qad pro, goldtip pros, spot-hogg hoggit, alpine soft lock quiver


:mg:NICE!!! Very nice...


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's my new 08 LH Commander... I haven't set it up yet... I threw on a cheap rest and rh sight, just so I could shoot it a few times... Now I need to get the parts I want on it


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> yw, my general is by far the best shooter i have had and a big upgrade from my last bow which was a Reflex Ridgeline 32, the general is much lighter, quieter, faster, less hand shock, and is dead in hand...love it


I see you are going to a limbdriver...great choice for the General. As u can see in the pic I have one!


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are my three--A 2008 Commander in Cottonwood--a 2008 101st Airborne--and my favorite a 2007 Guardian. They are in front of the Nilgai hide I took last year with the 101st. And the Guardian harvested one of the rarest of creatures--A 10 point Texas public land buck.

All have served me well and I miss my 2 Pro 40's a Dually and a Freedom cam. Wish I hadn't sold them.

Marc:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

rickd300mag said:


> I see you are going to a limbdriver...great choice for the General. As u can see in the pic I have one!


yes, i seen that, yeah i found someone on here selling one for great price imo it's the only way to go


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore bowtechs? lets keep this thread going :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone else? don't be afraid to show em off, they like it :darkbeer:


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,
I just got an Admiral for Christmas and in the process of setting it up. I am just getting back into the sport after a 14 year hiatus and I cannot believe how smooth this bow is compared to the last bow I was shooting which was a 96 Mathews MXZ. As soon as I get everything installed I will post pictures.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2005)

If you are really proud of Bowtech and want a new one I have them on Ebay auctioning them off with no reserve. Lots of Octane stuff also!Bowhunterssupplystore is my ID


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore nice looking bowtechs?


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Constitution










Guardian

don't have one of my 101st...need to do that this weekend. 

Others I have owned that now belong to other fine folks at AT










Commander










Old Glory










Liberty










Tribute


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

daver9 you need to sell me that old glory.I will post pics of all mine in a bit


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

sweet bows, hope everyones having a good New Years Eve, 2010 is just around the corner!!!:shade: keep them Bowtechs coming


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

09 Diamond Razor Edge


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore bowtechs?


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Can't find my pics of my 07 Tribute, but it is my best bow by far. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow and post them. It's one of those bows that you will never get rid of.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

lineape said:


> Can't find my pics of my 07 Tribute, but it is my best bow by far. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow and post them. It's one of those bows that you will never get rid of.


i know what you mean, never personally owned one but have shot one and it was a great bow, the guy that owns it just purchased another one a few months ago for a back up so now he has two


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

happy new years! anymore awesome bows?


----------



## bowtech99 (Dec 9, 2008)

how many here have been rockin bowtech from the start??? don't have a pic posted but i still love my mighty mite!!!! also love my guardian!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

mine was only my second bow ever!


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i'll post my 07 commander when i get it back from getting ceramic coated. i have some in my album though.

Bill


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

cool bows guys, keep em coming


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone? anymore? at all? i know there is


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=627983&d=1251397118


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

My 09 optifade 82nd.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice 82nd i like the optifade camo


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone else? they're itching to be shown off


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

? any more purty Bowtechs?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

who want's their bowtech to be the 100th post? any takers? love to see em :darkbeer:


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

keepin it alive:teeth:

i have an equalizer on the way and will make my 07 collection complete except for the alley....

pics soon...07-guardian,tribute and equalizer


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

Here's my 82nd Black (in velvet) not completely done yet. Throwing a Rip Cord Rest on tomorrow and some other goodies yet to come.
Not the best pic but ya get the gist of it I believe.:shade:

Out for now,
G


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

i like em


----------



## admiraleric (Mar 31, 2009)

*09 Admiral*















70# Admiral
Extreme sights
Octane Tripwire
Octane 2pc quiver
G5 peep


----------



## lesnic56 (Sep 6, 2008)

2008 General


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice bows, they all look good


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

My new Whitetail Punisher:

2009 Captain


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

great looking bows we have here


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore sweet looking bows?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

are we all outta bowtech pics?


----------



## wdklr (Jun 5, 2009)

06 Tribute


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice, lets see some more!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore new rigs that ya just got or some more good 'ol trusties?


----------



## monk96t (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is Precious...2007 Guardian. I haven't a pic of my 2009 Admiral.


----------



## X-3-D-Shooter-X (May 27, 2007)

His my green machine.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice rigs, keep em comin


----------



## lifesadrag (Aug 3, 2008)

08 Guardian


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice rigs, wish i had money or a trade for a Guardian, to add with my General :shade:


----------



## NMBOWTECH904 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Keeping it going*

Here is my 08 Tomkat and my Pro Dually 40. Missing my Wheely


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Here is my NEW setup on my General!*

Bowtech General with custom stabilizer, custom colored grips, wrist sling, bowjax replacement string stop, LimbDriver arrow rest, and 3 pin Viper sight :shade:


----------



## bowman23 (Nov 19, 2009)

*My '07 Hardwoods HD Grey Guardian*

custom grey and black strings, toxonics pro hunter sight, custom stabilizer, custom curly walnut grips, custom string stop, alpine drop-away, new wrist strap :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*bowman23*

them stabilizers sure look familiar (-unique at that :wink: ) i sure like mine! :shade:


----------



## bowman23 (Nov 19, 2009)

lets see more Bowtechs


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

bowman23 said:


> lets see more Bowtechs


agreed :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anymore*

anymore sweet looking Bowtech's?


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Sentinel


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Proud owner of a Bowtech Connie. But really, don't they each pretty much look alike relative to the particular model?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

e-manhunt said:


> Proud owner of a Bowtech Connie. But really, don't they each pretty much look alike relative to the particular model?


some may say that but they all are good looking and may give other's ideas about how they want their bow set up :shade:


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

*Here's mine.*


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Currently and I'll post them up if you'd like. 

Destroyer 340 std camo
06 Allegiance
08 82nd Air Borne
09 Admiral
09 Air Raid

09 Diamond Ice Man

Waiting on 2010 Black Ice FLX and D350 Black Op. :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Heck ya Poor Guy*

post them babies! :shade:









Keep em coming!


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Here is my 09 Air Raid (for sale in the classifieds actually)










And my 09 Captain (which- HEAVEN FORBID  tuned right down the middle and bulletholed with 3 different arrows on the first shot for each)


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*like em all!*

keep em coming, we've got some nice ones! :shade:


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

Chancy B said:


> View attachment 710981


Is this a General??? beautiful


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

most have seen my CAPTAIN on here, but just in case, here it is and it's one awesome shooting bow. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=949692


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*nice*

keep em coming! :shade:


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sniper*

My 09 Sniper the Sims String decelerator is on another bow.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Nice*

keep those bows coming! snowing here so i just wanna sit and see some more awesome bowtechs


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice Rigs Guys!! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anymore?*

if so, keep em coming! :shade:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I just bought a Bowtech Admiral FLX yesterday. I'm heading down to the shop Sunday morning to set it up and tuned. I'll post my pics up as soon as I get the chance Sunday. The bow is amazing, so quiet and absolutely *zero* hand shock. This is my first ever Bowtech, and I'm very excited to start putting some serious time in at the range with this bow.


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

*08 Commander*

Here's my Commander, Trophy Ridge V5 Sight, QAD Dropaway, Posten Stab, 50-60lb Limbs SWEET SHOOTER!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*nice*

can't wait to see your Admiral FLX.....Nice Commander, as you know i have The General and it's a sweet shooter with it's forgiving 8 1/4" brace i was shooting at a ping pong ball bout a week ago at 20 yards and was nailing it to the target, I love these bows.....Keep em coming! :shade:


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

My sight is a V3 not a V5 sorry


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

grumpyrp31 said:


> Smooth and fast......


what color are in those strings and cables, im really liking that.


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> :shade: yes we are


Make that the Three of Us! :wink:
Here's how I got one of THE LAST Generals built, if ya care to read it. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1024547


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*awesome bows*

keep em coming


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is my 2007 Bowtech Allegiance. Waiting on the Limb Driver to come for it.


----------



## davehc130 (Dec 31, 2006)

Saw your Destroyer ....what quiver is that,I have s 350 and can't decide on a quiver..


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Well just set her up today, got a perfect tear through paper with 1 arrow. Super easy bow to tune. Very very quiet, *zero* hand shock. Couldn't be happier with this new Admiral FLX.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Couple more pics of my new Admiral FLX


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*I like that Admiral FLX*

good looking bow! keep them bows coming! :shade:


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's my 09 Captain which is for sale in the classifieds.This is a pre-Crackerized pic.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*nice*

:thumbs_up 




keep them nice bows coming!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Keep them bows coming!*

:shade: :thumbs_up


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW! :mg: So many good looking rigs! 
You guys with several bows, how do you choose which one to shoot? 
But I agree w/Bowman100, keep `em coming! 
If this thread is still here in May, I'll post some more pic's to include my wife's New Razor Edge


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Almost a Bowtech - under construction :zip:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*what bow's that gonna be?*

cams look like their off a commander but not for sure :shade:


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

bowman100 said:


> cams look like their off a commander but not for sure :shade:


One off custom 

Tribute riser
Commander cams
---- limbs :zip:
Custom limb pockets ( in progress )
Custom shoot thru cable roller bracket ( next on the list for CNC machinist )
Custom camo job ( not sure who or what pattern yet )
Maybe custom anodizing for cams & other parts parts
Custom string & cables ( to be figured out after limbs are mounted )
Custom grips ( to be ordered after camo is done )

Would have been cheaper to order a new bow


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Great looking Bows !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:cocktail:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*yep*

well wildthing you'll have to show your finished product after everything is finished :shade:


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

bowman100 said:


> well wildthing you'll have to show your finished product after everything is finished :shade:


I hope to have it together and completed by this fall. Will post pics & specs when done.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*sweet*

can't wait to see it, keep em coming guys and gals :shade:


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

I traded my commander for a 82nd, can't wait to put it together and post pics! I'm excited that it's a solider bow but I was in the 101st Airborne when I was in the army.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*cool beans*



bowhoist2 said:


> I traded my commander for a 82nd, can't wait to put it together and post pics! I'm excited that it's a solider bow but I was in the 101st Airborne when I was in the army.


that's awesome! :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*snow here*

keep them rigs coming! :shade: :wink:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anymore*

anymore cool looking bows?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anymore sweet Bowtech's*

old or new? lets see 'em :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*keep em coming*

don't be afraid to show off your beauty :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*updated pics of bow*

:shade:


----------



## dawgsfan (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is my brand new 101st. :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*awesome bows*

keep em coming :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anymore?*

:shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*:d*

lets see some more! :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*there's gotta be more out there*

show them beauties off :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*come on guys*

lets see some more! :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*come on*

i know there's more Bowtech's out there that want to be shown off :shade:


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

My 340 is a shooter


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

*My SWAT*

My special edition SWAT :darkbeer:


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Here's my D350, not fully set up, but almost...*

I need to take pictures of it with the Torqueless grips....


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*that's a cool SWAT*

nice bows....keep em coming :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*any*

unique patterned Bowtech's?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Drifter0678 said:


> I need to take pictures of it with the Torqueless grips....


Man that Destroyer looks badass man!


----------



## The Scorpion (Jan 31, 2010)

Bad Ass is right... 

I love the B-stinger.. 

Cant wait till My destroyer shows up.. got My B-stinger waiting for it.. 


I hate you


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*nice bows*

I would like to shoot a Destroyer or a new Admiral FLX


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I love my Admiral FLX...awesome bow for sure.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

The Scorpion said:


> Bad Ass is right...
> 
> I love the B-stinger..
> 
> ...


I've got my Admiral...I'm just waiting on the B-Stinger! Ordered from S.S.A and they said the B-Stinger's are on back-order and they've got no idea when they will get them in. Hopefully soon though.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Scorpion said:


> Bad Ass is right...
> 
> I love the B-stinger..
> 
> ...



(LOL) Thanks for the comments, I couldn't be happier with it!!! That stinger is off my SWAT, I have a 10.25" Pro hunter on it now with a quick disconnect for 3D... I'll get some up dated pics put on here of it when I can get home... Power Plant Business keeps me pretty busy!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*keep em coming*

target, hunting, or 3-d set ups...lets see em all!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anymore sweet Bowtech's*

lets see them custom Bowtechs :slice:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anymore?*

:thumps_up


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anymore?*

went to deer, turkey, watefowl expo in Indy today and held the Destroyer and the Admiral FLX....felt like some nice bows....really liked the way the Destroyer felt in the hand but wish they came with the wood grips but still a great looking bow! anyone wanna show off your Bowtech, here's the thread to post even if it's in the Classifieds!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*shooting all you can*

anyone taken their bowtech's out to 3d shoots yet? if so any pics?


----------



## drkangel11683 (Jun 5, 2008)

My '08 Guardian....gets the job done on game, and the 3d course.


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*my destroyer350*

finally got my destroyer 350 and its awsome.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*awesome bows*

sweet looking rigs


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anymore?*

lets see them rigs out there; spot killers, foam killers, or game killers....lets seem em all


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

An '05 Bowtech BlackKnight. Patiently awaiting the arrival of my Destroyer 350. And then I'll have a pair of flamethrowers!:darkbeer: I've also owned an '03 BlackKnight, '07 Equalizer, and an '08 82nd Airborne and I miss them all!


----------



## bamnumber1 (May 26, 2008)

super pimp!


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

*Destroyer 340 BlackOps*

Here's a link to mine. Sorry for the bad iPhone pics. I'm loving it!! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1151292


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*awesome bows*

i like them blackOps and testorossa...keep em coming


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

ok here you go..


----------



## motoxophilite (Oct 13, 2009)

*2008 Equalizer*

All black fuse limbsaver prism st never shot:shade:


----------



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

Heres my destroyer 350 in black ops. Waiting on my sword sight and also my torqueless grip seems to be a great shooter so far.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*awesome*

lets keep em coming....anyone have a General in target colors?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*ttt*

Anymore?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*ttt*

anymore bowtech's?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Ive had lots*

Here is a few i have owned
there have been some others too 
list of what i have owned

05 old glory
05 ally
101st
82nd
03 Pro Dually
Dec3
08 Commander
08 Conny
and still have 
06 Old glory
06 Ally
04 Pro 40 Dually


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*here is another one*

Dec 3


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

08 edge 50# 27" with homemade stabilizer


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry here it is


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

*My 08 "Guardian"*


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*awesome bows*

here's some more of mine, need to take new one's cuz have a new sight now


----------



## Kdub (Feb 25, 2007)

*Picture problems*

I have pictures of my Constitution and Tribute but I do not know how to put them up. Any help?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*let see em*

let's keep them bowtech's coming :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*anyone?*

lets see them bows! :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*ttt*

anymore sweet rigs?


----------



## mathews694 (Feb 19, 2010)

*New Destroyer*

Here is a pic of my new Destroyer 350. This bow is a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## aocmcwo3 (Mar 21, 2008)

*My 08 General*

Here is my 08 General. Didn't have any of just the bow......:grin:


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

here are the bowtechs we own now..

2010 Admiral Flx hardwoods green camo









101st hardwoods green camo









2010 D350 hardwoods grey camo 









2010 D350 optifade forest floor camo


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*keep em coming*

:shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*new rig*

pics


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*ttt*

my new rig=82nd Airborne, anymore bowtechs?


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

09 Admiral, Converted to TAP shoot thru today.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*ttt*



Gary73 said:


> 09 Admiral, Converted to TAP shoot thru today.


cool, looks like a shooter


----------



## brob (Mar 13, 2010)

*captain*

here is my 09 captain I am selling for my new destroyer 350. I put the sword on my destroyer and an octane stab.


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont see alot of these anymore. But my feeling is the best one ever made by Bowtech. 06' ally.:77::rock:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*nice*

:shade:


----------



## Jordanlo (Mar 11, 2010)

*Bowtech destroyer 350*

Here is my son with my new one it came in yesterday but i am stuck in Iraq looking at pictures my wife took for me. 4 more months until i get to have my hands on it.


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

*101st*


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Jordanlo said:


> Here is my son with my new one it came in yesterday but i am stuck in Iraq looking at pictures my wife took for me. 4 more months until i get to have my hands on it.


The wait will be worth it brother!! Believe me! Keep doing what you do and stay safe, we all appreciate it very much.


----------



## Jordanlo (Mar 11, 2010)

sirkle said:


> The wait will be worth it brother!! Believe me! Keep doing what you do and stay safe, we all appreciate it very much.


Yeah i cant wait, and thank you.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*ttt*



Jordanlo said:


> Yeah i cant wait, and thank you.


Very nice bow, thanks for serving and keeping us safe, we appreciate it! :thumbs_up


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

my destroyer 350
View attachment 752955


----------



## kestrel53065 (Mar 19, 2009)

*09 Captain*

Captain

HHA,g5 expertII, Torqueless, Sims x-coil and ext, Easton Flatline, Truball Daimond Extreme


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

keep em coming


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's mine with a 40yd group I shot today.
2004 Bowtech Pro40 Dually


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*ttt*

anymore sweet Bowtech's?


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

*Admiral*

just joined the family


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore sweet rigs? :thumbs_up


----------



## stalker350 (Feb 8, 2010)

*here is mine*

Blazen 348 FPS
73.4#
29.5" draw
260 grain Easton Flatline
100 grain Grizzslicks broadheads
Fire red winners choice cables/string
Octane Trip Wire
Octane 2 piece magnetic hood quiver
Octane 7" stablilizer
Axcel Armortech 5 pin sights
Bowtech wrist sling
Spott Hogg Wise Guy release

And the best hunting partner anyone could ask for...!!!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

stalker350 said:


> Blazen 348 FPS
> 73.4#
> 29.5" draw
> 260 grain Easton Flatline
> ...


Hopefully you meant 360 grains!


----------



## stalker350 (Feb 8, 2010)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Hopefully you meant 360 grains!


Just the Arrow alone is 260 grains...total weight depends on what tips i use...100 or 125 grains...


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

stalker350 said:


> Just the Arrow alone is 260 grains...total weight depends on what tips i use...100 or 125 grains...


See, I had a feeling that was without the tip.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore? nice Destroyer btw!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore?


----------



## Rosiehuntr (Nov 5, 2009)

*Captain*

here it is...


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

that is an awesome rig you have, how many of ya are having great 3-d scores with your Bowtech? Love my 82nd, it's a shooter!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore sweet rigs?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

One on the left is a nitrous and the other one is a tribute


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

*2009 Captain*

This a sweet shootin bow and I found it in the classifieds at a great price.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

lot of awesome bows!


----------



## Hardware (Apr 15, 2010)

*Any More Snipers Out There?*

Great pics guys (& gals).

Any more pics of Snipers? I'm thinking of getting one as my first bow and would like to see one in the stealth finish.

Also, anyone know for sure if Snipers are available in LH (I can't find it on their website)?


----------



## Hardware (Apr 15, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

My 3 80# 2007 Tributes, 1st. (Custom Max-4HD, Mean V) 2nd. (Mossy Oak Obsession dipped cams, String Tamer, Loesch Grip) 3rd. (Realtree Hardwoods Green HD, Mean V, Torqueless Grip).


















Matched custom dipped Trophy Ridge Alpha V5 Sight in Max 4 HD


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

here are mine 
07 60# chrome guardian
10 70# black ops destroyer350
10 nuc ice sons
10 nuc ice daughters
07 black 60# guardian


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

05 70# old glory with barnsdale limbs
10 black op soldier


----------



## Kdub (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are my BOWTECHS
Constitution
























Tribute


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

Here's my Destroyer 340 all done up in Octane acessaries and an older Toxonix sight and Maxima Hunter 350s.


----------



## FCFCharlie (Mar 18, 2010)

*Nice bows*

I really want a Guardian, that has to be one of the best bows ever.

Great pics all.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

*Destroyer 340 Black Ops*

Here is my freshly set up Destroyer 340 Black Ops. It shoots lights out.


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is my new DESTROYER 350
















[/IMG


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I like it ..


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I just got a 08 General in the Classifieds 3 weeks ago and just totally like it alot!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is my Optifade 82nd.


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is my 2009 sniper!


----------



## gbh97 (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## rdy2hnt (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW! A lot of great looking bows in this thread. Here is mine:

2010 Admiral FLX Black Ops
G5 Expert II-Not the Hostage in the pic.
HHA DS-5519
12" Doinker D.I.S.H.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*that's what the future of hunting is all about..*

only wish my daughters wanted to go



stalker350 said:


> Blazen 348 FPS
> 73.4#
> 29.5" draw
> 260 grain Easton Flatline
> ...


----------



## kilamspitefully (Mar 25, 2010)

heres a crap pic of my 08 General.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

kilamspitefully said:


> heres a crap pic of my 08 General.


there is no crap pic of any bowtech bow.... other bow companies produce them, but bowtech has not yet manufactured one...... and I'm not even mentioning the 'others' by name


----------



## northoz (Jun 13, 2010)

06,Old Glory 70lb,Shootin her with fingers,Best Bowtech built.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

some really sweet rigs guys and gals! anymore?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

lets keep the sweet rigs comin


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is an '09 Air Raid.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore sweet rigs?


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sweet bows everyone!!!

My General should be here soon and I wil post up pics.


----------



## sweetmeat (Jul 29, 2010)

heres my baby, i went from a 10 year old browning compound to this....and OMG its a whole new world..... I tested the Z7, maxxis, and destroyer, it was a tough choice between the hoyt and bowtech, all 3 are truly awsome bows. Going from what i had to shooting todays bows i found myself wondering how are they gonna get any better? just got my bowtech about 2 months ago, and im in love, but im wondering whats around the corner for 2011?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

sweetmeat said:


> heres my baby, i went from a 10 year old browning compound to this....and OMG its a whole new world..... I tested the Z7, maxxis, and destroyer, it was a tough choice between the hoyt and bowtech, all 3 are truly awsome bows. Going from what i had to shooting todays bows i found myself wondering how are they gonna get any better? just got my bowtech about 2 months ago, and im in love, but im wondering whats around the corner for 2011?


really sweet rigs....and aren't we all? lol


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Any one have a cottonwood 82nd or 101 . . best color they have had in my OP


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

alexbNC264 said:


> Any one have a cottonwood 82nd or 101 . . best color they have had in my OP


i really liked that finish too!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

'10 Black Ops Admiral FLX...


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

sweet! anymore?


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

2008 82nd Airborne








2007 Allegiance


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

09 Bowtech Sentinel. Soon to be powder coated this weekend. I was thinking black but after seeing the new bowtech in white, im really digging it. Thought about keeping the limbs black and just powder coating the riser white. Problem is I just know someone is gonna give me a hard time about going white. I rarely hunt with it. Im just worried I'm going to be the poor shooter at the 3d and spot shoots with a flashy bow and what not.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice! Keep em coming!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore sweet rigs out there? Will post some pics of my Guardian next chance I get!


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's my 09 optifade 82nd.


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

2006 Allegiance @ 80Lbs


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

This my hunting rig.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Here's my new one, "Guardian",(new to me anyways, lol)*

Just got it Friday and took it on Sunday! Sweet shooting bow!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore?


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> anymore?


Yes. My General 08 60#


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

I really like that cottonwood finish!


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> I really like that cottonwood finish!


Thank you I like it either. I'd preffer the mak4 but that's ok!


----------



## BowTechCDR (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hello Commander. Oh, hello Commander.*

Cottonwood Beauty and InVelvet Dreamboat...


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

BowTechCDR said:


> Cottonwood Beauty and InVelvet Dreamboat...
> 
> View attachment 936691
> View attachment 936692


That's nice, first one (besides me) with the cottonwood finish I've seen here.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice, keep them beauties coming! :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone have one of the new 2011 bows?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt?


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Id love to have an 82 to hunt with or a destroyer...fast motor scooters....


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

I know there's more out there just waiting to be seen! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone with pics?


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

ABTABB said:


> '10 Black Ops Admiral FLX...
> 
> View attachment 911967


this black is almost exactly what I want my commander to look like.. except I want it leaning against a massive 10 pointer with a drop tine to make it an 11 pointer... is that too much to ask for


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore?


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

She shoots good! Little hard to tune I must admit...


----------



## runnin2live (Sep 25, 2010)

I will try to get some pics of my '06 Tribute today-I love it


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*A blast from the past!*

Had a Patriot Dually, and a Pro 40 Wheely and I-cam. Had 2 of these. Still my favorite.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

MNBowhunter300 said:


> She shoots good! Little hard to tune I must admit...


Thats what happens when you put Mathews parts on a Bowtech...


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am looking forward to the 2011 lineup...I cant imagine anyone has seen them?


----------



## Rusty Scabbard (Feb 27, 2009)

*06 Allegiance*


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

amazing how immature some people are on here, but for those who don't bash and have posted pics, thanks and keep them coming! Nice tribute and Pro 40/Patriot btw! keep them coming! :shade:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

07 Allegiance
not a very good pic though


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice bows everyone! Here's my baby! New strings are in transit so I'll post again when I get them on.


----------



## Maxfire 52 (Mar 2, 2008)

ttt for some great bows


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

blasterak said:


> 07 Allegiance
> not a very good pic though
> View attachment 942498


What limbs do have on that bow there not BowTech, look like Barnsdales, correct?


----------



## little brox (Sep 6, 2008)

nice bows


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

PeterM said:


> What limbs do have on that bow there not BowTech, look like Barnsdales, correct?


 Yup Barnsdale, very nice limbs!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks for the pics, nice bows everyone, lets keep them coming!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

A better pic, still haven't made up my mind if I am gonna keep the white or not. I ordered a new set of strings that will look both good on a white or black bow.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

I like it, i think both white or black looks good on this bow!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt, anymore sweet bowtech rigs?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anybody else?


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's mine almost done. I would like to add a custom grip sometime hopefully before spring.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice rig stubby'smom


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## mickdrenalin (Jun 18, 2008)

D350, 70# 30" draw


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

sweet rigs guys!!!


----------



## BowTechCDR (Apr 26, 2010)

bowman100 said:


> sweet rigs guys!!!


Some VERY nice stuff here!!!!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

*D350*

Pics of my D350. Had the rest and sight dipped to match the bow. Awesome shooter!!


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Somewhat better pics of my Allegiance and also my Diamond Black Ice I just put back together, had it blacked out by lee martin. 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice bows guys!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore?


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

82nd ab 60# 28.5" 323fps ibo....tripwire rest,s-coil, mt.bg sight....08- only bow i keep more than i-2 years.....shot a buck & a doe first day of season.....


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

blasterak said:


> Yup Barnsdale, very nice limbs!


Thanks, i think there will be a heap of us getting some real soon!


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

for your viewing pleasure..
have a few more i should take pics of..























































and this is what they do.. 60cm face 45 yards.










20 cm face (vegas size) 20 yards










hit or miss 20 yards.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice!


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Yea I must admit im a through and through Bowtech fanboy,
and think the commanders are some of the best bows Bowtech ever put together.
mind you i sure am going to be looking hard at the specialist.


----------



## mattwittman (Oct 30, 2010)

i would post my bowtechs but would take to long uploading the millions of photos of my limbs in millions of peices


----------



## BowHntnWV (Oct 5, 2006)

Are those Barnsdale limbs on that Allegiance? I've thought about changing up the color on my Tribute later. Great looking bow.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

BowHntnWV said:


> Are those Barnsdale limbs on that Allegiance? I've thought about changing up the color on my Tribute later. Great looking bow.


Thanks, yes they are Barnsdale limbs in 55-65#. Nice limbs.


----------



## RECON RON (Sep 6, 2010)

blasterak,

Nice blackout Black Ice, I'm suprised we haven't seen more of these!


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

RECON RON said:


> blasterak,
> 
> Nice blackout Black Ice, I'm suprised we haven't seen more of these!


Thanks I dont care for camo bows as you can see. Yeah, dont see many black Diamond bows, too bad they dont have that option from the factory.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

reckless said:


> Yea I must admit im a through and through Bowtech fanboy,
> and think the commanders are some of the best bows Bowtech ever put together.
> mind you i sure am going to be looking hard at the specialist.


Yeah, I would probably be categorized as a Bowtech fanboy also...I've only owned one bow that wasn't a Bowtech and it was my very first bow I ever had(Reflex Ridgeline) traded it for the General which was a sweet shooting bow and ever since, it's all I've owned. I'm not one to bash about other companies unlike some people on here though (mattwittman and a couple others) because I understand that you can shoot whatever you want to shoot and not everyone has the same feel for the same bows. I am considering if I get some spare money(hard to come by when in college) I have been looking at getting another Guardian or General or possibly a Commander as a back up or even my main bow and keep my Guardian I have now as back up. I also hope to make it to a Bowtech dealer to shoot the new bows one day, looks like they have a couple shooters!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*More pics*

Here's some more pics of my Guardian and current string combo.


----------



## johnnyawesome1 (Dec 4, 2010)

how about a diamond iceman flx?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

go ahead and post it if ya'd like!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

dmgiss said:


> Pics of my D350. Had the rest and sight dipped to match the bow. Awesome shooter!!


what sight is that!?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

keep em coming!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*What do you guys think?*

I have a Bowtech Gaurdian(pictured) with custom yellow and black strings(also pictured). I am thinking about giving this bow a little makeover. What I am thinking of is getting the cams w/mods dipped in *Carbon Fiber or matching camo if I can find someone that can match it, getting custom yellow and black grips with a custom yellow and black cobra backbone sling from Straight'N Arrow. What do you guys think?


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

I think a matching camo on the cams would be good.
then maybe green and black strings.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

reckless said:


> I think a matching camo on the cams would be good.
> then maybe green and black strings.


ya, I actually have a spare set of green and black strings actually! lol


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finally got time to post my Conny. Here it is


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Here's some of my Constitution and some deer I have taken with it. Of coures everyone around here tells me you can't hunt out of a tree stand with a 41in. bow I'm doing just fine at least I think I am.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore?


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

:greenwithenvy:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

:smow::RockOn:


----------



## mickdrenalin (Jun 18, 2008)

New torqueless grip on my D350.










cheers
Mick


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

Will post more pics, soon, after a quick makeover i'm gonna giver er. but for the mean times, back to the top!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

tt anymore?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt anymore sweet rigs?


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I need to get some pics of mine....


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Just switched back to Bowtech from another Mfg. Just got this SWEET 07 Commander off the Classifieds last week.

Sorry for the bad pic. (Black Marble riser and Firestorm Grey limbs)


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

nice looking bow!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

My 2009 Captain
55#
28.5"
PSE Radial X-Weaves
Slick Tricks
Extreme 3 Pin
Limbsaver S-Coil
Limbdriver Rest
Scott Releases
Kwikee Quiver

And how she shoots! (look below)


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice rig!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice robin hood!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone with any of the new Bowtech's?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt, anymore?


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

bowman100 said:


> anymore?


as soon as i see what im going to buy in 2011 ill post my collection!! waitin to see what they got this year!!


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

well hear are a couple of pics of my 08 firestorm blue commander.
pics are not great as i took them with my phone.


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

*Some of the bowtechs I have had lately*

Here are some that I have had... 
Current line-up:
2005 Constitution Hybrid
2010 Destroyer 340
2009 Redhead Toxik (wife's bow)

Others pictured....2009 SWAT SE, 2008 Commander


----------



## Kattegutt (Dec 28, 2010)

Really like this thread - it helps me a lot  I personally have a 08 guardian, might be a little overkill for my skill level but what the heck!


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

My general


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

i am now dumber for looking at this thread. hahaha ok guys before you kill me im just giving you a hard time my buddy shoots a bowtech and we give each other hell so i just thought id pick you you bt guys a lil. they do make some good bows i have to admit the destroyer is bad.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Another Captain picture!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

08 Guardian


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the patriotic colors!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's my 3d bow until my new Specialist Black Ops gets here, then she'll be my spots bow and the Specialist will take over for 3d! I'll post a pic of my Destroyer when I get my camera back. 

2008 - 101st Airborne Firestorm Grey/Black


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is my new Assassin 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1385135


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

bowtechman88 said:


> Here is my new Assassin
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1385135


nice lookin bow, i hope it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ARnut31 (Dec 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TxBoarHunTeR (Jan 8, 2011)

*Tribute and Captain*

Heres my 07 Tribute 29" at 60lbs. and my 09 Captain 29" at 50lbs.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

sweet bows guys, lets see some more!


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

Here is my Pro 40 with Stud cam. An Excellent target bow !


----------



## Naples (Feb 6, 2011)

Great bows guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's my Ally


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I love all the pics! Keep them coming please!


----------



## Naples (Feb 6, 2011)

Let's see more!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

i know there's got to be more out there!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

:shade:


----------



## Naples (Feb 6, 2011)

Can we list the accessories used on these bows too? 

Bump!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

sure...lol


----------



## SlickHead_Slam (Jan 10, 2011)

Destroyer 350 29" 65lbs
Sword Twilight Hunter
QAD HD
SlickHead_Slam Special Stabilizer

Destroyer 340 29" 65lbs
Black Gold RedZone
QAD HD
B-stinger 8" 14oz.


----------



## MM_BowHuntr (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Kodiak01 (Apr 14, 2006)

2011 Assassin 70#, Octane Hostage, Trophy Ridge Punisher 5-Pin, Beeman Hunter 400


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

sweet rigs, anymore?


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's my 09' 82nd


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## MM_BowHuntr (Feb 16, 2011)

lets see some more


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*My D350...aka The Angel Of Death*

Here's a few pics of my newest Bowtech


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice! Here's my newest.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Heres a couple i had but they have since moved on loved them though. Awesome boys got a 50 pound Invasion on the way in optifade open country.:mg:


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

2010 Sentinel FLX


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

My new Destroyer 350.


----------



## StraightShot350 (Aug 14, 2010)

*My d350*

:shade:


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

*...*

heres mine


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

My new hunting set-up. '08 Equalizer. Fuse stabilizer & sight. Octane quiver & Qad rest.


View attachment 1023037


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

bowman100 said:


> if your a proud own and want to show your Bowtech off i'd be more than glad to look at em. here's mine
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=684937&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1260941390


IMG]http://


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*08 Allegiance*

Some great bows guys and gals!!! :set1_applaud:


Here's my 08 Ally...BuckNasty strings and RidgeRunner sling! 2010 Detroyer 340 coming this week...:shade:


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

My Specialist !


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sweet!!! anymore?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ArrowSpiltter (Dec 19, 2010)

*2011 Invasion CPX Realtree APG!*

Invasion cpx


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

lets keep this, back to the top! lets see them beauties!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Here she is


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

My new Specialist and CNC sling with battledrum wraps.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

sweet bows guys/gals!


----------



## hoytman78 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

held a specialist a few weeks back and dang do these things hold steady and well balanced, also shot the Invasion and WOW was the only word to describe it, loved it!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore?


----------



## lee spellman (Jul 29, 2009)

i will post pictures when i get my inferno invasion bowman 100 and you take care come and see me


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

2010 Destroyer 340,,,5 deer 2011 Invasion never shot!


----------



## ScottyPotty (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful rigs boys.....keep 'em coming.


----------



## buggetino (Feb 10, 2011)

i like the pop secret in the second post


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

alright will do lee, keep em coming


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

Bowtech Invasion 70# Gore Optifade Forest Camo


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sweet rigs guys/gals: I sure do love my Guardian, don't ever plan to split up with it; actually I'd like to get another as a backup or strictly target/3-d when funds become available!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

anymore?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't know how to post pics but love my invasion black ops


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Legois said:


> Bowtech Invasion 70# Gore Optifade Forest Camo


I love the looks of this bow. Very cool camo, and the invasions just have a badass looking design.


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

full setup


----------



## deagonkennels (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a Doinker on it now but, everything else is the same.


----------



## strk3 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Destroyer 340


----------

